# Purity X?



## j20nyh (Jun 14, 2015)

Been looking at this product for a while as I like the idea of something I can apply through the lance after a regular snow foam / wash. I assume you use it as a final rinse before drying? Has anyone used it, are there any better alternatives and how does this product differ from hydro2?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Not used it but I have heard good things:thumb:

A very good alternative is Nanolex washcoat, have a look here :http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367522


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

It's a good product very versatile. That said only ever used it through the lance as that worked for me but sure you will have read can mix some as a conventional sealant, lance, QD spray and also an additive to shampoo. Very good value for money as well...not a lot to loose, give it a go


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Is rather give my money to nanolex for their version ...


----------



## j20nyh (Jun 14, 2015)

Will check out Nanolex, thanks! How do these products differ from Hydro2?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Just that you can foam them on rather than spray and rinse lol


----------



## j20nyh (Jun 14, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Just that you can foam them on rather than spray and rinse lol


Thought so, so one you use neat from the bottle and spray on by hand and the other is diluted with water and applied through a snow foam lance?

Anyone know dilution rates for Nanolex vs Purity X?


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Purity x is very versatile and can be applied by foam Lance or spray bottle. Foam Lance is the lowest dilution however will provide very good protection for about 4 weeks. Can be diluted and used in a spray bottle as well and depending on dilution can be used as a very effective spray sealant. 

Purity x is more concentrated than a product I have used that was very similar to carpro hydro2. I have not used Nanolex so can't comment on that but I am guessing it can also be used multiple ways


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Is rather give my money to nanolex for their version ...


Why? I haven't used the nanolex product but purity x does a good job. When you consider that purityx dilutes miles more, it seems like a no brainer.


----------



## j20nyh (Jun 14, 2015)

200ml of Nanolex is cheaper than 150ml of Purity X... just trying to find dilution rates for both.


----------



## j20nyh (Jun 14, 2015)

Purity X says use 5ml per 500ml and Nanolex says use 50ml per 500ml for first application and 20ml thereafter.

Purity X it is then!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

j20nyh said:


> I want to buy the best product for the job! When you recommended Nanolex I assumed it was because you had used both and preferred it to Purity X not because you think the owner of KKD is a knob... not very helpful really.


A better performing product from a more reputable company is why I recommended them

But the way kkd do business makes me dislike their products even more ...


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Can't see what they do wrong at KKD. Never had a problem with Marc. He's always been very helpfull when needed.

On topic then. Purity X is briliant. I've used it through the lance, as a QD and as a traditional sealnt. The first 2 have my preferrence.


----------



## j20nyh (Jun 14, 2015)

Is there no others on the market? Just Nanolex and Purity X?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

j20nyh said:


> Is there no others on the market? Just Nanolex and Purity X?


CarChem Hydrocoat


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Blackroc said:


> CarChem Hydrocoat


Sorry to hijack the thread a little, but what is the dilution ratio for Hydrocoat through a lance? Does it work well via that method?

Thanks buddy


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

25ml per 975ml of water...

Yes it works well - maybe 2-3 weeks of protection. Better as a diluted QD though


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Blackroc said:


> 25ml per 975ml of water...
> 
> Yes it works well - maybe 2-3 weeks of protection. Better as a diluted QD though


Thanks buddy. Appreciate it. I take it same dilution rate as above for a diluted qd?

Sorry for the wee hijack guys.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I put 25ml in 500ml for a QD and it works perfect, stunning gloss and beading and lasts months not weeks
Just be sure to do a panel at a time and buff it off before it dries otherwise it streaks and the only way to remove it is to machine it off

I've used the QD on 6 cars now and it hasn't even used 50ml of it yet that's how concentrated it is even when diluted


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Should really ask Marc but for those that have used this...had mine a good while now (got the larger bottle off the back of a sample) and not used it since .It's going quite thick and gloopy and kind of orangey? Sound right?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Hunty said:


> Thanks buddy. Appreciate it. I take it same dilution rate as above for a diluted qd?
> 
> Sorry for the wee hijack guys.


I use about 20ml in a 200ml bottle as it gives more durability


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Mikej857 said:


> I put 25ml in 500ml for a QD and it works perfect, stunning gloss and beading and lasts months not weeks
> Just be sure to do a panel at a time and buff it off before it dries otherwise it streaks and the only way to remove it is to machine it off
> 
> I've used the QD on 6 cars now and it hasn't even used 50ml of it yet that's how concentrated it is even when diluted


You are referring Purity X or Hydrocoat?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

sm81 said:


> You are referring Purity X or Hydrocoat?


Purity X

I haven't used hydrocoat so can't comment but I did research before buying Purity X and price per application is a factor, together with how it performs


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

As we have had to delete several posts, yet again taking time out of our weekends, i will make it clear now that people need to pause and think about what they are typing unless they want an infraction, leading to a ban if it continues..


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Guys please keep your personal opinions to yourself and do please remember that DW is a family friendly site, thanks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

For those wondering why your posts have been deleted and as per the rules:

Personal attacks, rudeness, flaming, baiting and insults to others will not be tolerated. If you have issues with this feel free to not post.

Next step is (as what happens all to often) is that the thread will be locked.


----------

